

What do you use to develop desktop application.  - prabhat246

I know people are moving to browser based application but some people still want to have a desktop application and probably talking to online server. What is your choice of platform for a lightweight application and why?
======
Corvus
We use MS Visual Studio to build WPF desktop apps (what MS is calling "Windows
Clients" this week) in C#. Why?

1\. Great dev environment (IDE, debugger, docs, online resources).

2\. Powerful API (3D graphics, networking, local device access, application
interop).

3\. Versatile security model (can install under user credentials, lock out
features).

4\. Versatile deployment (local or remote install by users or administrators).

5\. Can share code with server and web teams.

6\. Targets 99% of our installed base.

